# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Gita, intelligent cargo vehicle, Piaggio Fast Forward Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Piaggio Fast Forward Inc.

Home page - mygita.com
piaggiofastforward.com/gita.php

Gita on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Innovation at street level - At the market

Published on Jan 24, 2017




> On February 2nd, 2017, we introduce a new point of view and launch a new series of vehicles for the more intimate, intelligent, human-scale of the 21st century cityscape.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gita courier robot will “travel at human speeds with human agility”"

by Chris Burns
January 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

PFF - introducing GITA

Published on Feb 3, 2017




> At Piaggio Fast Forward we are pioneering our concept of 'Autonomy for Humans'. An intelligent and efficient idea designed to liberate people who are moving in urban city spaces every day. As the first in a series of machines, we now introduce GITA, a 26 inch tall lightweight vehicle that can carry up to 40 lbs.; its name means 'short journey' in Italian. GITA is able either to navigate high-density urban spaces while following people or to move autonomously along pathways that it has already traveled. It's an everyday assistant designed to help people walk, run, pedal and skate their way more freely and productively through life.

----------


## Airicist

PFF - GITA

Published on Feb 3, 2017




> At Piaggio Fast Forward we are pioneering our concept of 'Autonomy for Humans'. An intelligent and efficient idea designed to liberate people who are moving in urban city spaces every day. As the first in a series of machines, we now introduce GITA, a 26 inch tall lightweight vehicle that can carry up to 40 lbs.; its name means 'short journey' in Italian. GITA is able either to navigate high-density urban spaces while following people or to move autonomously along pathways that it has already traveled. It's an everyday assistant designed to help people walk, run, pedal and skate their way more freely and productively through life.

----------


## Airicist

PFF - innovation at street level

Published on Feb 3, 2017




> Where others see self-driving cars and driverless panel vans, we at Piaggio Fast Forward imagine cities filled with people and land-drones. We solve the complicated puzzle of urban space at the granular rather than the automotive scale. By applying today's navigation technologies to nimble, lightweight vehicles navigating sidewalks and narrow streets, we bring back the joy of walking and riding freely to urban cityscapes.

----------


## Airicist

Gita: first look

Published on Feb 4, 2017




> The Gita is your rolling robot porter


"The Gita is your rolling robot porter"
It might not save the world, but it can at least carry your stuff.

by Kris Naudus
February 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Gita the robot followed me around New York to carry my stuff

Published on Mar 15, 2017




> The prototype cargo droid by Piaggio is nimble and cute but still has some kinks to work out.


"A robot followed me around New York to carry my stuff"
But I had to wear a dorky belt.

by Bridget Carey
March 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

PFF - Gita in NY

Published on Mar 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Grocery-carrying robots are coming. Do we need them?"

by Matt O’Brien
November 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "LG installs noodle making robot in restaurant"
LG Cloi Chefbot will make and serve noodles at CJ Foodville's buffet franchise Veeps.

by Cho Mu-Hyun
November 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Piaggio Fast Forward launches gitamini in black"

by Mike Oitzman
October 26, 2022

----------

